
The Bezos way: sleep, puttering, and three high-quality decisions a day - smacktoward
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-bezos-way-sleep-puttering-and-three-high-quality-decisions-a-day-8c86505df06e
======
paulrpotts
Ah yes, high-quality decisions like "I'll have the iguana for dinner, please."

